# adoption inspiration



## laura1991

So my aunty struggled to concieve for 5 years with many miscarriges, she decided to adopt a deaf child, shes had courtney for 3 years now she is now 6 and shes amazing shes come on leaps and bounds, there are so many children who need good homes and I think people who adopt are an isperation, they have so much love and often are the best parents! ​


----------



## kiwimama

That's a lovely story. I'm sure Courtney gives just as much love back to your Aunty as she gives, which is how it should be.


----------



## shocker

Sounds like courtney is very lucky! A couple I know adopted two little girls, they had been in an orphanage that didn't have enough to funding to care for them and only put up for adoption because they were girls, I remember when they brought the oldest one home for the first time. She was 18 months but couldn't walk and was so undernourished she looked like a newborn, you'd never realise to see them now they're so incredibly loved and well cared for and have caught up with other girls their age! It's so brilliant to see the change in them :cloud9:


----------

